# racing leadsleds...



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Check out the youtube videos of dash motorsport tjet leadsled racing at New Jersey Nostalgia Hobby...

leadsleds part 1
http://youtube. com/watch? v=gzX62PT7tAU




leadsleds part 2
http://youtube. com/watch? v=WjPn5nsr84s


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

too cool!!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

2 Questions,
1) What were the specs on the cars motor std t-jet AW.?
2) Why is it every video the drivers are old and grey? I thought racing was a young mans sport!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

stock tjet with silicone rear tires on double flanged hubs if you could fit them... most guys had some form of independent front ends and all must fit thru 1-1/16 wheel block


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

oops!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

'65 Nova said:


> stock tjet with silicone rear tires on double flanged hubs if you could fit them... most guys had some form of independent front ends and all must fit thru 1-1/16 wheel block


So they cut the sides? The cars seemed pretty fast and handled well, thanks for the info.
It must make Dan pretty proud to see a group enjoying his product!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

no cutting or sanding of the inside....


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Man I missed it and I live in Joisey. I gotta make it up there!
Did you guys check any of the attached videos? One was Mike Rowe from "Dirty Jobs" and "Deadliest Catch" doing a local news item on a guy's @ home track. The track is awesome and it's pretty cool seeing Mike Rowe before he became famous!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdBpW0FULY

I hope the link works!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

bumpercar88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdBpW0FULY
> 
> I hope the link works!


Great track! very sad story. Godspeed Greg!


----------

